# SPS-Forum: Forumsregeln



## Markus (16 April 2014)

Hallo Forenbesucher,

 die Betreiber und Moderatoren des SPS-Forums haben sich in den letzten Monaten über die Umsetzung einheitlicher Forenregeln die Köpfe zerbrochen.
 Das Ergebnis dieser Arbeit seht ihr in folgenden Beitrag.

 Um sicherzustellen das alle User diese Regeln lesen, verstehen und akzeptieren werden diese in folgenden Schritten eingeführt:

 1. Ab Heute: Dieser Beitrag wird in allen Foren eingetragen und oben fest gehalten.
 2. Ab dem 24.04.2014 wird eine Funktion im Forum aktiviert die alle User beim anmelden auffordert die Regeln zu lesen und zu bestätigen. Ein Anmelden ist nur noch möglich wenn die Regeln akzeptiert wurden.
 3. Ab dem 02.06.2014 wird dieser Beitrag wieder entfernt, die Regeln sind dann in die Forensoftware eingebunden und über einen Menüpunkt ereichbar.

 Auf diesen Beitrag kann nicht geantwortet werden.
 Im "Stammtisch" befindet sich eine Kopie dieses Beitrags auf den geantwortet werden kann, dort ist eine Diskussion möglich.

 Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis und eine schöne Zeit im Forum mit den neuen Forenregeln!
 Markus




 Version 1.03 vom 15.04.2014




> *SPS-Forum – Regeln und Bedingungen
> *​
> *1. Verhalten im Forum*
> 
> ...


----------



## lothar (16 April 2014)

ich find's, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, weniger gelungen, dass sich z.B. fremde Autoren von Fachbüchern mit dem hier aufgelesenen Wissen eine goldene Nase verdienen dürfen.

Gruss
Lothar


----------



## KingHelmer (16 April 2014)

Habe nichts zu beanstanden und denke, dass die meisten Regeln auch schon in der Vergangenheit so ausgelebt wurden.
Grüße und schönen Tag noch,
Flo


----------



## Markus (16 April 2014)

lothar schrieb:


> ich find's, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, weniger gelungen, dass sich z.B. fremde Autoren von Fachbüchern mit dem hier aufgelesenen Wissen eine goldene Nase verdienen dürfen.
> 
> Gruss
> Lothar



Es darf sich nicht jeder bedienen - aber ich darf entscheiden wer das verwenden darf.
Z.B. wenn ich in 10 Jahren mal ein Buch schreibe... 
Ich weiß nur noch nicht ob ich es "Mein Leben, das SPS-Forum und ich" oder "Mein Kampf" nennen soll.


----------



## bike (16 April 2014)

Warum versuchst du etwas recht zu fertigen, das nur euch bzw dich angeht?
Ich finde es beschissen, wenn zensiert wird, aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.
Und wenn ein Beitrag gelöscht wird? 
Wen schert es in drei Tagen noch?

Nach meiner Meinung ist es leider der Zeitgeist im Netz den geistigen Stuhlgang los zu werden, den man früher in der Kneipe erzählt hat.


bike

P.S. nenn es doch "So ein Krampf"


----------



## sps-concept (16 April 2014)

Hallo Markus,



> *§8 Signaturen
> *Signaturen sollten kurz sein (max. 3 Zeilen).
> Signaturen dürfen keine Werbung oder andere Links enthalten.



Soll das heissen dass man nichtmal nen Link auf die eigene Seite setzen darf? 

André


----------



## bike (16 April 2014)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich linke mich selbst nicht. 
Und im Ernst, hast du es nötig?

Schalte doch eine Werbung hier, dann ist doch alles klar, oder?  


bike

btw wenn es so weiter geht überholt dieser Thread den Fun zum Feierabend innerhalb von Stunden


----------



## Markus (16 April 2014)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur weil es verboten ist bedeutet das nicht das es ggf. geduldet wird, aber manche haben hier Schrittgrößen und Farben gewählt - da fällt mir nichts mehr ein...


----------



## Markus (16 April 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Warum versuchst du etwas recht zu fertigen, das nur euch bzw dich angeht?
> Ich finde es beschissen, wenn zensiert wird, aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.
> Und wenn ein Beitrag gelöscht wird?
> Wen schert es in drei Tagen noch?
> ...



War klar das du einer der ersten bist die hier schreien.
Das deckt sich auch mit der Begründung von einigen Leute die diese Regeln wegen gewissen Personen wollten...


----------



## KingHelmer (16 April 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Warum versuchst du etwas recht zu fertigen, das nur euch bzw dich angeht?
> Ich finde es beschissen, wenn zensiert wird, aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.
> Und wenn ein Beitrag gelöscht wird?
> Wen schert es in drei Tagen noch?
> ...



Ich finde, Bike sollte schon mal abgemahnt werden.
Seine Signatur umfasst 4 Zeilen!!!!


----------



## Lebenslang (16 April 2014)

Zum Paragraph 6 : Für viele "Alte Hasen" klingen dann Fragen zu Hausaufgaben von jungen Anfängern manchmal dumm, je nach persönlicher Interpretation eben. Und da wird dann schonmal gerne der Oberlehrer rausgekehrt. Vielleicht ist sinnvoll und gerade jetzt an der Zeit eine Unterrubrik "Hausaufgaben" einzurichten. 
Da weiß der Antwortende dann direkt das er es mit einem Anfänger zu tun hat und kann dementsprechend sensibel agieren. 



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aventinus (16 April 2014)

Wenn sich jemand mit einer Hausaufgabenfrage meldet, dies auch offen kommuniziert, schon vorarbeit geleistet hat und konkrete Fragen stellt wird im sicher immer anständig geholfen. Wenn jemand aber "Dringend" eine fertige Lösung für ein Problem braucht und sich dies dann als Hausaufgabe/Prüfung rausstellt, ist es imho gerechtfertigt, wenn diesem weniger sensibel begegnet wird.


Aventinus


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 April 2014)

> *§8 Signaturen*
> Signaturen sollten kurz sein (max. 3 Zeilen).
> Signaturen dürfen keine Werbung oder andere Links enthalten.



Ich hoffe die Links auf den SPS-Forum-Chat bleiben geduldet


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 April 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Links auf den SPS-Forum-Chat bleiben geduldet



aber bitte mach Sie doch ein bischen dezenter...bitte


----------



## bike (16 April 2014)

Markus schrieb:


> War klar das du einer der ersten bist die hier schreien.
> Das deckt sich auch mit der Begründung von einigen Leute die diese Regeln wegen gewissen Personen wollten...



Habe ich geschrien? Komisch, ich gab dir Recht. 
Sollte ich dir auf die Füße getreten habe, dann schreib mir womit.
Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass das Copy und Paste die Zukunft ist und ich nicht, dann haben wir verschiedene Ansichten.
Doch welche richtig ist, wissen wir beide nicht.
Willst du einen Ing einstellen, der ohne Internet nicht in der Lage ist eine Motor mit einer PLC zu steuern?
Das kann und darf nicht das Ansinnen sein.

Nix für ungut

bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 April 2014)

lothar schrieb:


> ich find's, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, weniger gelungen, dass sich z.B. fremde Autoren von Fachbüchern mit dem hier aufgelesenen Wissen eine goldene Nase verdienen dürfen.
> 
> Gruss
> Lothar




Das dieser Punkt angesprochen wird war mir klar .....  ... das es gleich der erste Beitrag ist überrascht mich jetzt doch. Und dann von einem User der in knapp 7 Jahren 42 Beiträge geschrieben hat ....


----------



## lothar (16 April 2014)

.... und der dann noch, aus besagtem Grund, die wesentlichen Inhalte seiner wenigen Beiträge gelöscht hat, gelle?
Wie kann man eigentlich seinen Account in diesem Forum löschen?

Gruss
Lothar


----------



## Markus (16 April 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Links auf den SPS-Forum-Chat bleiben geduldet



Also deine Signatur ist wohl das Nehativbeispiel schlechthin.
Nicht wegen dem Link, sondern wegen der Anzahl und der Gestaltung.


----------



## Markus (16 April 2014)

lothar schrieb:


> .... und der dann noch, aus besagtem Grund, die wesentlichen Inhalte seiner wenigen Beiträge gelöscht hat, gelle?
> Wie kann man eigentlich seinen Account in diesem Forum löschen?
> 
> Gruss
> Lothar



soll ich? kein Problem


----------



## lothar (16 April 2014)

bitte!

Gruss
Lothar


----------



## bike (16 April 2014)

lothar schrieb:


> .... und der dann noch, aus besagtem Grund, die wesentlichen Inhalte seiner wenigen Beiträge gelöscht hat, gelle?
> Wie kann man eigentlich seinen Account in diesem Forum löschen?
> 
> Gruss
> Lothar



Warum löschen?
Wenn du Intelligenzbolzen zuerst liest, dann denkst und verstehst und dann schreiben würdest, gäbe es keinen Grund irgendetwas zu löschen oder zu vergessen.
Man sollte langsam die neuen? Techniken auch hinterfragen.
Wer glaubt denn heute noch, dass man aus dem Netz etwas wirklich löschen kann?
So blaue Augen sind bestimmt besonders schön.


bike


----------



## Markus (16 April 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Willst du einen Ing einstellen, der ohne Internet nicht in der Lage ist eine Motor mit einer PLC zu steuern?
> Das kann und darf nicht das Ansinnen sein.
> 
> bike



Ich würde zumindest keinen einstellen der in den letzten Jahren knapp 5000 Beiträge in ein Forum geschrieben hat von denen die meisten fachlich eher irrelevant sind und nur dazu dienen irgendwelche anderen User zu belehren.
Naja wenn er gut wäre würde ich ihn vielleicht trotzdem einstellen, aber was nützt es mir wenn er gut ist und einen großsteil seiner Arbeitszeit hier mit Belehrungen und sinnlosen Diskussionen verbringt?
Dann vielleicht doch lieber den nicht so guten der einen Teil seiner Arbeitszeit hier verbringt um sich zu informieren damit er seine Aufgaben effizient erledigen kann und sich weiterentwickelt...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 April 2014)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich würde zumindest keinen einstellen der in den letzten Jahren knapp 5000 Beiträge in ein Forum geschrieben hat von denen die meisten fachlich eher irrelevant sind und nur dazu dienen irgendwelche anderen User zu belehren.
> Naja wenn er gut wäre würde ich ihn vielleicht trotzdem einstellen, aber was nützt es mir wenn er gut ist und einen großsteil seiner Arbeitszeit hier mit Belehrungen und sinnlosen Diskussionen verbringt?
> Dann vielleicht doch lieber den nicht so guten der einen Teil seiner Arbeitszeit hier verbringt um sich zu informieren damit er seine Aufgaben effizient erledigen kann und sich weiterentwickelt...



Wenn ich da mal kurz belehren darf, ich bin schon über 9000 Beiträge.


----------



## RONIN (16 April 2014)

lothar schrieb:


> .... und der dann noch, aus besagtem Grund, die wesentlichen Inhalte seiner wenigen Beiträge gelöscht hat, gelle?


 Ja, denn wir betrieben hier alle Quantenphysik kombiniert mit Molekularbiologie.
Und das alles noch im selben Detailbereich, bis aufs kleinste Detail. 
 Meist sind diejenigen, welche am meisten von Know-How sprechen, die mit dem geringsten.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn ich da mal kurz belehren darf, ich bin schon über 9000 Beiträge.


9000 > 5000! Du bist eingestellt! 

So jetzt wieder "back on track"!

 Beim lesen des neuen Reglements finde ich eigentlich nichts zu beanstanden. Sehr verständlich geschrieben, das meiste sollte
eigentlich bekannt und Normalität sein. Er wird auch niemand zum Leibeigenen erklärt. Sehr schön. 

Alleinig bei §5 verstehe ich den 2. Absatz nicht so ganz.


Markus schrieb:


> Eine Antwort auf einen Beitrag, der nur einen Verweis auf die Suchfunktion enthält, wird als Verstoß gegen diese Forumsregeln betrachtet. Ein solcher Verweis ist nur zulässig, wenn auch mindesten ein relevanter Link angegeben wird, der mit der Suchfunktion gefunden wurde.


Ist da gemeint das niemend eine URL aus der Such-Funktion verlinken soll oder sind da die Beiträge mit "Ich hab ja eh gesucht: LINK, aber nix gefunden" gemeint?


----------



## MasterOhh (16 April 2014)

Ich denke das ist eher so gemeint:

Falsch

A: "Ich habe ein Problem mit X"
B: "OMG benutze die Suchfunktion du Noob!!!!!"


Richtig
A: "Ich habe ein Problem mit X"
B: "In der Suchfunktion findet man einige Threads zum gleichen Thema. Siehe hier : [URL zur SuFu mit passenen Threads]"


----------



## RONIN (16 April 2014)

Mann, Danke. Jetzt wo du es schreibst und ich es noch ein achtes mal durchlese, erscheint es glasklar.
Das mit dem "sinnerfassend lesen" ist wohl so ne Sache.

Daran sollte ich mich dann wohl halten, ich mach das nämlich bei Fragen, bei denen ich weiß dass diese mit 1x Suchfunktion erledigt wären, ganz gern.


----------



## bike (16 April 2014)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich würde zumindest keinen einstellen der in den letzten Jahren knapp 5000 Beiträge in ein Forum geschrieben hat von denen die meisten fachlich eher irrelevant sind und nur dazu dienen irgendwelche anderen User zu belehren.
> Naja wenn er gut wäre würde ich ihn vielleicht trotzdem einstellen, aber was nützt es mir wenn er gut ist und einen großsteil seiner Arbeitszeit hier mit Belehrungen und sinnlosen Diskussionen verbringt?
> Dann vielleicht doch lieber den nicht so guten der einen Teil seiner Arbeitszeit hier verbringt um sich zu informieren damit er seine Aufgaben effizient erledigen kann und sich weiterentwickelt...



Ach schau, ich suche keine Beschäftigung. 
Und ob deine Beiträge oder die deiner Angestellten immer sinnvoll sind und wer klassifiziert das? 
Denkst du wirklich ich schreibe während der Arbeitszeit?
Da habe ich Besseres und Sinnvolleres zu tun.
Durch Zeitverschiebungen schaut es ab und an vielleicht so aus, doch es stimmt leider? nicht.

Und mein Arbeitgeber hat kein Problem mit mir und / oder meiner Arbeit.


bike


----------



## hucki (16 April 2014)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist eher so gemeint:
> 
> Falsch
> 
> ...


Ich hab' aber manchmal keine Lust für jemand anders zu suchen, weiß aber, dass er mit einem bestimmten Suchwort, in der FAQ oder unter einem bestimmten User fündig wird. Werden solche Angaben als gleichwertig zum Link gewertet oder soll ich das dann für mich behalten?


----------



## RONIN (16 April 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> Ich hab' aber manchmal keine Lust für jemand anders zu suchen?


@ Markus: Könntest du nicht einer Art "Let me google that for you"-Funktion einführen? Hucki und ich hätten unserer helle Freude. *ROFL*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 April 2014)

bike schrieb:


> ...... immer sinnvoll sind und wer klassifiziert das?
> 
> 
> bike


Die Klassifizierung ist doch ganz einfach.. Anzahl der Beiträge / Beiträge mit Danke.

Da bist du irgendwo bei 10 Beiträge bevor du 1 Danke bekommst. Andere User in deiner Beitragsklasse liegen alle bei 6 Beiträge pro Danke.


----------



## hucki (16 April 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Ich finde, Bike sollte schon mal abgemahnt werden.
> Seine Signatur umfasst 4 Zeilen!!!!


Der Admin selbst hat auf meinem Handy sogar 6!






PS: Aber hier greift sicher (PPS: der allgemeine, nicht der Forums-) §1.


----------



## hucki (16 April 2014)

Gehört es nicht auch in den §1 der Forumsregeln, das es allgemeiner Usus ist, sich zu duzen?
Soll ja Leute geben, die sich daran stören.


----------



## MSB (16 April 2014)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Richtig
> A: "Ich habe ein Problem mit X"
> B: "In der Suchfunktion findet man einige Threads zum gleichen Thema. Siehe hier : [URL zur SuFu mit passenen Threads]"


Wobei das aber durchaus ein Kritikpunkt an der Forensoftware darstellt ...
Bei Google steht der Suchtext dann in der URL, deswegen funktionieren auch Sachen ala LMGTFY.

Die Forensuche wiederum verpackt sämtliche Suchvorgänge in irgendwelche temporären IDs, welche als URL praktisch nicht verlinkbar sind.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 April 2014)

Markus schrieb:


> Also deine Signatur ist wohl das Nehativbeispiel schlechthin.
> Nicht wegen dem Link, sondern wegen der Anzahl und der Gestaltung.



Jeder ist zu etwas gut, wenn auch nur als negativ Beispiel 

Aber ich habe die Signatur angepasst? OK so?


----------



## bike (17 April 2014)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Die Klassifizierung ist doch ganz einfach.. Anzahl der Beiträge / Beiträge mit Danke.
> 
> Da bist du irgendwo bei 10 Beiträge bevor du 1 Danke bekommst. Andere User in deiner Beitragsklasse liegen alle bei 6 Beiträge pro Danke.



Stimmt, da ich ja nicht jedem zum Geburtstag gratuliere bekomme ich weniger Danke.
Doch brauch ich das? 

Also ist die Einstufung zumindest hinterfragenswert. 


bike


----------



## bike (17 April 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> Gehört es nicht auch in den §1 der Forumsregeln, das es allgemeiner Usus ist, sich zu duzen?
> Soll ja Leute geben, die sich daran stören.



Kann sein, aber es ist doch ein leichtes dies, den es stört, zu erklären und ebenso sehr leicht, beim Antworten dies zu akzeptieren.


bike


----------



## ducati (17 April 2014)

mal so nebenbei... Die Forumsregeln liest sich bei der Anmeldung sowieso keiner durch... man könnte ja mal ne Anmeldetest einführen, nen SPS-Forums-Führerschein 

Gruß.


----------



## Krumnix (17 April 2014)

Die neuen User dazu zu "zwingen" die Regeln zu lesen kann man, indem man z.B. eine Frage aus dem Regelwerk stellt, die man dann beantworten muss (Auswahlmöglichkeiten). 
Ein Häkchen bei "Habe gelesen und bestätigte es" macht man heute ja fast schon im Halbschlaf ohne sich weiter darum Gedanken zu machen


----------



## bike (17 April 2014)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Die neuen User dazu zu "zwingen" die Regeln zu lesen kann man, indem man z.B. eine Frage aus dem Regelwerk stellt, die man dann beantworten muss (Auswahlmöglichkeiten).
> Ein Häkchen bei "Habe gelesen und bestätigte es" macht man heute ja fast schon im Halbschlaf ohne sich weiter darum Gedanken zu machen



Ist die Grundlage für ein soziales Zusammenleben nicht zu vertrauen und nicht Kontrolle? 


bike


----------



## Krumnix (17 April 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Ist die Grundlage für ein soziales Zusammenleben nicht zu vertrauen und nicht Kontrolle?



Wie kann ich jemanden vertrauen, den ich noch nie vorher gesehn habe oder mich mit ihm unterhalten habe?
Also muss ich (oder auch der Betreiber) eine Möglichkeit finden, die Sicherheit, sprich das Regelwerk, zu erlangen, das der neue User weiß, was er hier macht und wie er sich verhält.
Wenn ich als neuer User hier aber keine Probleme damit habe, das eine komplett fremde Institution mich dies fragt, so gebe ich dieser aber mein Vertrauen zukunde, wenn ich die
Frage richtig beantworte. 
Wenn ich als neuer User dies nicht machen will, dann passt ja auch das weitere Vertrauen nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 April 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Ist die Grundlage für ein soziales Zusammenleben nicht zu vertrauen und nicht Kontrolle?
> 
> 
> bike



Für deine soziale Kompetenz bist ja gerade du bekannt,
das ist ein Grund um diese Regeln noch einmal extra bekannt 
zu machen.


----------



## bike (17 April 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Für deine soziale Kompetenz bist ja gerade du bekannt,
> das ist ein Grund um diese Regeln noch einmal extra bekannt
> zu machen.



Meinst du wirklich?
Stimmt für meine soziale Kompetenz kann ich doch nur allein bekannt sein.
Oder kannst du für meine Kompetenz bekannt sein?

Also ich könnte dir gern einmal die Einschätzung meines Arbeitgebers und meiner Mitarbeiter zukommen lassen.
Außerdem habe ich hier mehr als zehn Diplomarbeiten von jetzigen Ingenieuren, die mich gern immer noch sehen.

Es ist nicht möglich nach Sätzen zu klassifizieren, zumindest ist das das Wissen unserer Coaches.
Aber das muss ja nicht stimmen  


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 April 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Stimmt, da ich ja nicht jedem zum Geburtstag gratuliere bekomme ich weniger Danke.
> Doch brauch ich das?
> 
> Also ist die Einstufung zumindest hinterfragenswert.
> ...




Damit du einen Faktor von 6,x bekommst müsstet du dann ca. 332 Glückwünsche aussprechen... viel Spass  ......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 April 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich?
> Stimmt für meine soziale Kompetenz kann ich doch nur allein bekannt sein.
> Oder kannst du für meine Kompetenz bekannt sein?
> 
> ...



Würdest du mir wirklich mal die Einschätzungen zukommen lassen oder meinst du das mal wieder nicht ernst.

Also bitte ich dich hiermit, mir diese per Mail aus der Forensoftware zu schicken.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 April 2014)

@bike:
Es wäre ja auch immerhin noch möglich, dass du dich deinen Kollegen gegenüber "etwas" anders verhältst wie deinen "Kollegen" hier im Forum gegenüber ...
Wie man in den Wald hereinruft ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bike (17 April 2014)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @bike:
> Es wäre ja auch immerhin noch möglich, dass du dich deinen Kollegen gegenüber "etwas" anders verhältst wie deinen "Kollegen" hier im Forum gegenüber ...
> Wie man in den Wald hereinruft ...
> 
> ...



Larry, stimmt leider nicht.
Ich bin immer so und kann und will auch nicht anders.
Dich würde gern auf ein Bier auf meiner Datscha zum Grillen einladen.
Das ist ein Versprechen. 

@Helmut: Über die Forumsoftware dir etwas zuschicken?
Warum bist so seltsam? Wenn du mir schriftlich garantierst, dass diese Software sicher ist und keine Unbefugten Zugriff auf  Nachrichten haben, gerne.
Aber sowohl ich als auch du wissen, dass das nicht möglich ist.
und eines noch: ich bin immer ehrlich, was man nicht von allen behaupten kann.
Wie kann ich meinen Nick ändern, wenn mir der nicht mehr passt? 
Bis heute musste ich dies noch nicht, aber es soll ja Menschen geben, die das schon gemacht haben.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 April 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Warum bist so seltsam?



Seltsam finde ich solche Ausagen 



bike schrieb:


> Ist die Grundlage für ein soziales Zusammenleben nicht zu vertrauen und nicht Kontrolle?





bike schrieb:


> Wenn du mir schriftlich garantierst, dass diese Software sicher ist und keine Unbefugten Zugriff auf  Nachrichten haben, gerne.



Traust du den Betreiber des SPS-Forum  jetzt doch nicht?
Und was soll das folgende Unfug und hat mit der momentanen Diskussion über Sozialkompetenz,
Vertrauen und Kontrolle zu tun, die du auch noch gestartet hast. 



bike schrieb:


> ...und eines noch: ich bin immer ehrlich, was man nicht von allen behaupten kann.
> Wie kann ich meinen Nick ändern, wenn mir der nicht mehr passt?
> Bis heute musste ich dies noch nicht, aber es soll ja Menschen geben, die das schon gemacht haben.



Wenn du darauf abziehst, das mein Nick geändert wurde, was hat das mit Ehrlichkeit
zu tun, vielleicht ist mir danach und ich lege mir morgen einen anderen zu und übermorgen
wieder einen anderen. Das scheint mir mal wieder folgendes zu sein:



Bernard schrieb:


> Schreibdurchfall vom Feinsten



Fakt ist das gerade wegen dir, im Hintergrund heftige Diskussionen gelaufen sind,
das sich permanent andere User über dich beschweren, beiträge Melden und wir dann
Themen auseinander reißen um blödsinnige Diskussionen zu entfernen, für du die
Verantwortung trägst. Bei dir geht es nicht um ein freundliches Miteinander sondern
nur darum Rabatz zu machen und zu zeigen was für ein toller Haudegen du doch bist.

Leider ist es so das bei dir das fachliche oft auf der Strecke bleibt, das darf auch mal sein
aber nicht in dieser Häufung. Wenn dir es hier nicht gefällt das ein unbedarfte, Schüler oder
Student eine Fachfrage stellt und dann nicht wie du 500 Jahre Erfahrung mit SPS Programmierung 
und sonstige Fachkompetenz für jede Frage des alltäglichen Lebens hat, den geh doch endlich
oder mach dein eigenes Forum auf. Hier kannst du sowieso niemanden helfen.

Ansonsten frohe Ostern


----------



## bike (17 April 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Seltsam finde ich solche Ausagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich traue eigentlich jedem.
Nur wenn du die Forderung stellst, ich soll über eine Forumsoftware, die bestimmt nicht sicher ist, dir meine Arbeitszeugnisse zu schicken, solltest du meine Bedenken akzeptieren.

Wenn das so sicher ist, dann unterschreibe doch, dass wenn etwas schief läuft, du dafür in vollem Umfang haftest.
Das sind so ungefähr bis ca 30 t€.

Meine fachliche Kompetenz kann man anzweifeln, das mache ich oft selbst, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert.
Aber dass ich PLC Programmierung nicht kann, wirst du jetzt nicht wirklich behaupten.

Zu der Aussage in den Forenregeln, es gäbe keine dummen Fragen, habe ich einen Einspruch.
Heute kam über Euronews eine Fragestunde mit Herrn Putin und die Fragen sind zum großen Teil echt dumm gewesen.
Das habe ich nicht nur ich so gesehen.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 April 2014)

Lieber bike,
hast du dir deinen Beitrag noch einmal durchgelesen bevor du auf 
den Button 'Antworten' gedrückt hast?

Warum soll ich für etwas zahlen?

Warum soll ich für etwas haften?

Was hat Putin mit deinen Auftreten hier im Forum zu tun?

Das ist doch schon wieder 'Schreibdurchfall von Feinsten'

Setzt dich doch einmal mit dir und deinen Auftreten auseinander!


----------



## Markus (17 April 2014)

@rn
du gehst mir irgendwie auch schon wieder auf die eier.
du bist immer der erste der 3m hoch springt wenn bike anfängt.
langsam entwickelt sich das zu einem Dialog zwischen euch und er wird dich schritt für schritt auf sein niveau ziehen - lange dauert es nicht mehr.
wenn ihr ihn mehr ignorieren würdet, dann würde es auch nicht nicht soweit kommen.

ich kann die anderen user verstehen die überhapt keine lust mehr haben in den thread zu schreiben...
lesen wird das wohl auch keiner weil es scheinbar wenig um die erhoffte Diskussion zu den regeln geht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 April 2014)

Ich sehe auch ein bisschen das Problem, dass man ohne zu 
lesen bestätigt. 

Ich kenne so direkt auch keine Mechanismen, mit denen
sich das verbessern lässt.

Auf vielen Webseiten ist es dem Betreiber ja ganz recht, 
wenn die Bedingungen nicht genau gelesen werden – damit
man nicht erfährt, auf was man sich alles einlässt.

Ist es technisch möglich und sinnvoll, die Regeln oder
ein Auszug davon mit der Bestätigungsmail zu verschicken?
Der Bestätigungslink steht dann am Ende der Mail.


----------



## RONIN (17 April 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch ein bisschen das Problem, dass man ohne zu
> lesen bestätigt.
> 
> Ich kenne so direkt auch keine Mechanismen, mit denen
> sich das verbessern lässt.



 Ich hab schon Reglements gesehen, da waren mitten im Text verschiedene Wörter eingebaut. Am Ende musste man dann in einem Bestätigungsfenster diese Wörter eingeben.

 die waren schon lustig und man musste wirklich lesen.


----------



## Markus (17 April 2014)

Wenn jemand die Regeln nicht gelesen geschweige denn auswendig gelernt hat, dann ist das doch nix dramatisches. Sie existieren, und jeder stimmte irgendwann mal zu.
Jeder User der sich halbwegs normal im Forum verhält wird diese Regeln auch nie im Ansatz verletzen.

Wenn doch, dann ist das erst mal kein Beinbruch und man kann ihn darauf hinweisen.
Selbst eine Sperre für ein paar Wochen bei besonders schweren Vergehen bringt keinen um.
Also ich würde das jetzt nicht so hochspielen.
Am besten ist es wenn diese Regeln nie wieder erwähnt werden müssen...


----------



## 190B (17 April 2014)

Markus schrieb:


> @rn
> du gehst mir irgendwie auch schon wieder auf die eier.
> du bist immer der erste der 3m hoch springt wenn bike anfängt.
> langsam entwickelt sich das zu einem Dialog zwischen euch und er wird dich schritt für schritt auf sein niveau ziehen - lange dauert es nicht mehr.
> ...



Ich finde es nicht gut, wenn der Administrator einem seiner Moderatoren öffentlich im Forum Fehlverhalten vorwirft. So etwas macht man intern aus und wenn keine Einsicht besteht, wird er des Posten enthoben.


----------



## SoftMachine (18 April 2014)

.
Naja,

nach dem Schlagabtausch kann man wohl sagen,
den Klaus und den Helmut verbindet wohl so etwas 
wie eine Hass-Liebe.

Im Übrigen enthalten die Forums-Regeln vom Markus
eigentlich ganz ein normales Umgangs-Verhalten.


----------



## KingHelmer (18 April 2014)

diese Debatte hier erinnert mich an den Flurfunk in meinem Betrieb, als stinknormale Verhaltensregeln in einer großen Abteilungsbesprechung verkündet wurden.
Jedert will nunmal einfach nur seinen Senf dazugeben. 
Manches Mal ist es eben zu viel Meinung, die an solchen Nichtigkeiten verschwendet wird.

Nun ja, das Forum hier ist sowieso wie eine kleine Familie der "alt-eingeschworenen". Es sind immer die gleichen die antworten, streiten und sich lieb haben.
Streit ist in Familien ganz normal.

Also Take it easy und kommt ins schöne Baden, da könnt ihr dann am Sonntag meine "Eier" suchen 

PS: Ich mag Bike, ohne Bike keine Unterhaltung in den meisten Threads 

Grüße und schöne Feiertage, 
Flo


----------



## Markus (18 April 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> diese Debatte hier erinnert mich an den Flurfunk in meinem Betrieb, als stinknormale Verhaltensregeln in einer großen Abteilungsbesprechung verkündet wurden.
> Jedert will nunmal einfach nur seinen Senf dazugeben.
> Manches Mal ist es eben zu viel Meinung, die an solchen Nichtigkeiten verschwendet wird.
> 
> ...



Du meinst "Es wurde bereits alles gesagt - aber noch nicht von jedem" ;-)


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 April 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Nun ja, das Forum hier ist sowieso wie eine kleine Familie der "alt-eingeschworenen". Es sind immer die gleichen die antworten, streiten und sich lieb haben.
> Streit ist in Familien ganz normal.



Naja ... nicht so ganz ...
Es kommen immer mal wieder Neue da hinzu, die sich einbringen (meißtens positiv).
Und das mit dem "sich Fetzen" entwickelt sich, leider muss ich sagen, dann so mit der Zeit.
Irgendwann geht es dann nicht mehr um das Fachliche und man meint dann, das Andere auch Ausleben zu können / müssen.

Mit den Forums-Reglen verhält es sich so, dass in letzter Zeit (wieder leider) zu oft bei gestellten Fragen schon von vorn herein ein Wertung mit hinein gekommen ist. Deshalb auch "es gibt keine dummen Fragen" - leider aber des öfteren mal dumme oder unnötige Antworten.
Im Grunde ging es mit den Forums-Reglen tatsächlich nur darum, die "Familie" mal wieder auf den eigentlichen Weg zurückführen zu wollen.

In dem Sinne (nun habe ich auch noch einmal etwas geschrieben um ewas zu sagen) ...

Ein frohes Osterfest ...

Gruß
Larry


----------

